# Nissan rice? Whats that?



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Sorry guys, I had to do it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I see plenty a riced out nissan here and there. Its kinda sickening but to each their own, if this guy thinks it looks good than let him drive what he likes. I would probably even consider 25% of the people's on this board's car ricey but then again somebody probably considers mine the same. 

-James


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

How can anyone in their right mind possibly think that looks good. Look at his stock muffler, and then the two mufflers just hanging there!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

lol... I agree I cant imagine thinking it looks good but for him to have it done he prolly thinks it is dope...


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

He must be on dope.


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

i wonder if its fast


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

is that a step rail on the side skirts???


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

selrider99 said:


> *is that a step rail on the side skirts??? *


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

that Sh1T is hot!!!!!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

damn, looks like a cross b/t a funny car and a sentra


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Damn whats with the gay ass exhaust (yes everything else is gay too)...i'll take the guess that its a hardcore mexican's ride. 

Disclaimer: No, it wasn't a racist comment.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

thats the same thing I was thinkin. Straight mexican.. And what the hell is under the spoiler, hangin there. Has this car been photochop'd or what.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Those look to possibly be fog lights hanging from the spoiler.


----------



## Choopsticks (Sep 9, 2002)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

the only reason it looks "mexican" to u guys is because of the colors, green white and red(mexican flag)...........


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yo, twin fire extinguishers in the rear window pwn yuo.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)




----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

No photochoppin.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

That is so ghetto!i wouldnt even dare touch dat ride.Better safe than get mowed down by a barrage of saturday night specials


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

> That is so ghetto!i wouldnt even dare touch dat ride.Better safe than get mowed down by a barrage of saturday night specials


Ah, don't sweat it. You only have to dodge the first couple shots before their Brycos blow up in their hands!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Holy shit that is HIDIOUS! But I have a plan to get rid of the "rici-ness" from it...check it out:

Get rid of the wing, useless exhaust, taillights(I think I have to hurl now), the step-side bars, the more than likely spray painted on paint, and the CAR. Sounds like a plan to me! But we can't burn it since it's a Nissan, we have to kill the man who owns it, that's all.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i wonder if flames shoots out from those exhausts? I agree with Zexel, it's still a nissan....but it needs a new owner, one that cares.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I think those mufflers are aimed upwards coz theyre anti-aircraft flak cannons.


----------



## DwnShftngIsBad (Feb 11, 2003)

i woulda downshifted to catch up to that loser and bitch slapped him


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

DwnShftngIsBad said:


> *i woulda downshifted to catch up to that loser and bitch slapped him *


lolz

Ben


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Absolutely hidious. I'd rather be seen in an AMC Gremlin, a Yugo, or anything other than that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

got be be at least 600hp!! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

is that speakers on the fin?


----------



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

omg... that car is right up there with that civic that u see around on the net with the fake nos (2ltr bottle) and the wooden spoiler, and cardboard ground effects!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

This picture has been discussed already. Its a photoshopped picture. Those are taillights from a 90-93 integra. The exhaust is clearly photoshopped, i mean cmon.


----------



## nissanracer805 (Feb 9, 2003)

i agree with teknokid.....the wing looks shady too


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The wing looks like it was stolen from a 1970 Plymouth Superbird.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Yo, twin fire extinguishers in the rear window pwn yuo. *


he is ready for safety if something goes wrong with the engine at those high speeds


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Sad part is, the drag from all that crap probably cut 15 mph off his top speed!


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Run his plate number and go kill em...well dont kill em, give him a honda or somthing and tell him to "have at it".


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

is nissanracer805 banned or why does it say Banned?

Anywho, it looks mexican---cause it looks mexican. Not the colors, but Mexicans seem to buy "cheaper cars" and then mod them with..uhm..useless "crap" and think its cool. It wouldnt surpise me if it had some hydraulics.

Yeah, the wing is a much brighter/different color green than the car.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

What the hell is that!!!! Is it just me, or are those S13 taillights. I think he should have invested his money somewhere else. PS> DRUGS KILL!! Brain cells are included. If that isn't a customn wing
the company who makes that wing needs to be shot!
To hell with taking people to jail for abuse, he needs taken to jail for abusing that poor, defenseless Nissan. Poor car, I feel for you. What will the ricers do next, rice out a R34 GT-R?!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *is nissanracer805 banned or why does it say Banned?*


I wondered that too but I found out he posted useless shit to people needing info so thats why he got IP banned


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

No it is a 16 y/o white kid from the suburbs who has seen Fast and the Furious 100 times, and lives his life a qt mile at a time. That is worse than a suped up PINTO. I would take a gremlin over that, lol.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Gremlins are cool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

omg what is this ghetto rica thinking......ok lets put two universal mufflers on the bak and leave the stock one showing so everyone can see how fucking stupid i am.........damn this car is hott..... this guy is original.......nice fog ligts on the spolier if thats what they r lol.......


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I think those are speakers hanging from the spoiler. He's bumpin' that mexican shiznit for his homies,  .


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

lol


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I think this car prooves that car owners have too much free time and drugs are getting better


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey guys....i seen some Burnt rice like that with some amazing engine work. ive seen a riced out se-r(piece of shit with 2 wings, this car made me buy a camera to keep in my car just to take pictures of.) i pulled on the side of him to ask who did his body work and y? he asked me if i wanted to go.....i ran him....side by side off the line and when his tires broke half way thru second, he took off likke a vette. 10 car lengths before i got off the gas....not in the case of that 240 or whatever was posted but, this se-r goes to show that some people are great when it come to whats under the hood but cosmetically they are fucking dumb.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

It is a very good photochop.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

it should be lauched off a cliff


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

No, the owner should. Poor car. She doesn't deserve to be tortured like that


----------



## Pinoy138 (Feb 24, 2003)

"I am too close for missiles. Switching to guns."


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

mexican shit it looks like aisan rice boy shit to me or white boy stuff to me.
dont start throwing around useless stereotypes that bs does not make you look cooler or funnier. cmon kids


----------



## BoiWiDNrg (Mar 26, 2003)

I think he's getting ready to go bomb Iraq! hahahahaha


----------

